# Export Samples from Kontakt



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Is it possible to export the Samples from Kontakt?

I have Kontakt 5 Full Version.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 12, 2019)

Not from Kontakt Player libraries. From regular patches you can always do save as, patch+samples.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm a little lost here lol.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 12, 2019)

What is unclear?


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Regular Patches??
What's that?


----------



## jules (Nov 12, 2019)

If i’m not mistaken, it’s the patches you or i can create vs the patches from kontakt’s library tab, where everything (almost) is embeded/encrypted by NI.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 12, 2019)

Any patch you made yourself with your own samples. But NOT patches you made by doing some modifications to an encoded Kontakt Player library patch and saving it under different name.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Nov 12, 2019)

So it's not possible to Export Samples from purchased Libraries ( Not made by me)


----------



## d.healey (Nov 12, 2019)

NormkbPlayer said:


> So it's not possible to Export Samples from purchased Libraries ( Not made by me)


Depends on the library, if it's NI encoded (appears in the libraries tab) then no.


----------



## Rob (Nov 12, 2019)

Library developers have the right to protect their work..


----------

